# Pitt bull dog attack gone bad, in a good way



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jay Lyda. Good job son, I love you.

Watch this video


http://www.wrdw.com/home/headlines/...e-Rescue-179370351.html#.UKRA-kIJL44.facebook


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

You must be very proud and rightfully so.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Them Lyda boys! Good stuff Jay!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

=D> =D> =D> JAY DA *MAN! *=D =D> =D> 
Now the lady needs to learn how to use that bat so she doesn't clobber her own dog.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, I think they brought out the humble in Jay. He did good. What's the odds of dog trainers coming up on a problem like this and is able to prevent a bigger problem. What they didn't say is that the dog came after Jay when he got it off the other one. That's when the Pitt made his second big mistake. LOL


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Great job Jay!


----------

